# Nước hoa tinh dầu thơm cả ngày



## bannuochoa (4/7/19)

Mưa lất phất thời gian thích hợp đăng bài bán nước hoa...
VERSACE EROS
Với mùi hương nam tính đầy thu hút thông qua sự kết hợp tinh tế của hương lá bạc hà tươi, vỏ chanh và táo xanh,... làm tăng thêm độ quyến rũ, tinh tế và đam mê cho phái mạnh.
Chỉ với 180k bạn sẻ sở hữu được cho mình 1 chai nước hoa như mong mún....đừng chần chờ đừng do dự VERSACE EROS sẻ không làm bạn thất vọng...
*SĐT*: 0906733994







​


----------

